# 2017 Nissan Titan Regular Cab Spied Undisguised on a Forklift



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2017 Nissan Titan Regular Cab model has been spied undisguised, but it wasn’t driving. *
> 
> The truck, which is set to arrive some time this summer, was being transported on a large forklift.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Titan Regular Cab Spied Undisguised on a Forklift at AutoGuide.com.


----------

